# Scott Contessa 40?



## mui13 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the scene, need your advice on my first MTB.

I am only 158cm (5'1) and weight 46kg, so would need a rather small frame. 
I tried the 14" Jamis but the clearance over the top tube is only 2 inches. Tried the Scott Contessa series at the shop and i felt more comfortable on it. With my budget i can only afford the Scott Contessa 40. 

What do you guys think of the Scott Contessa 40? 

All advice and opinions would be greatly appreciated.

Many Thanks!


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Check out Trek bikes. They have frames as small as 13" in men's, and even have a women's specific bike (4500 WSD) for about the same price in $US as the Scott bike. In my opinion, the component spec on the Scott bike doesn't look very good for the price, particularly the drivetrain. If it's the only bike you can find to fit you, then you may just have to go with it and upgrade the components when you are able, but I'd suggest shopping around to see what the other big brands have to offer in size XS before you commit to the Contessa.

BTW, you listed your weight in kg... what country do you live in?

- Jen.


----------



## mui13 (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I agree that the components are pretty crappy. But being short and small limits me to the range of bikes available at my budget. 

The price for a Trek 4300 over here is in the US$400-above price bracket. While Contessa 40 is a little under US$400. In the specs listed in the Scott website, the front-d is a : FD-M330  , but the bike i saw seems to be an Acera.

More importantly, would the frame be worth upgrading in future? And the fork is some Spinner thing i never heard of. Can it be adjusted to someone my weight and what should i look out for in a good front suspension?

I'm not very good with bike hardware so would appreciate some guidance.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I know what you mean... a lot of the time MTB parts are designed to fit average sized men, so if you're larger or smaller than that you have to pay through the nose to get parts that fit.

You mentioned in your first post that you tried a 14" Jamis... did the shop you went to have any 12" Jamis bikes or would they be able to order them? I thought their smallest size in a hardtail was 14", but I double checked and it's 12" according to their website.

At the end of the day, most bikes you buy are upgradeable. My hubby and I bought our bikes about 3 months ago and we're already planning upgrades! Buying a bike is like buying a computer... buy the best you can possibly afford right at the beginning and you won't have to upgrade so soon. The nice thing about bikes though, is that you can transfer your upgrades onto new frames... if you decide to go for a full suspension as your next bike but you have already spent a lot on upgrading your hardtail, you can swap the parts over (or just have 2 bikes ).

I'm not an expert by any means, but I've never heard of Spinner forks either. The description says it has a softer spring than normal so it's probably okay. The fork is also something you could upgrade if you choose to... I'm guessing most of the big name brands (Rock Shox, Marzocchi, Manitou etc.) would be an improvement, but forks are a bit pricey.

Hope this helps some... good luck!

- Jen.


----------



## mui13 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi,

There wasn't any 12" jamis to try on. The smallest they had was the XS = 14". I don't think the LBS would order in a smaller size for me unless i make a commitment to buy the bike. 

I think i will put my faith on the Scott, and upgrade the parts later when i feel i need better components. At least i will always have a frame that fits me 

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## mui13 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi,

Got my bike. Succeeded in flying into a thorny bush . Other than that i am satisfied so far.

The bike came with Ritchey semi slicks, which don't hold up well under rain. Skidded quite a few times. Any recommedations for tires?


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

mui13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my bike. Succeeded in flying into a thorny bush . Other than that i am satisfied so far.
> 
> The bike came with Ritchey semi slicks, which don't hold up well under rain. Skidded quite a few times. Any recommedations for tires?


Tyre choice pretty much depends on what conditions you usually ride in. Some are better for wet, muddy conditions, while others do well on dry, gravelly trails.

These are my next buy:

Panaracer Fire XC Pro

I've heard they're great in the dry (I live in the desert), but aren't so good in the wet. But they do come in cool colours 

The people in the tyre forum could probably give you some good info if you tell them whereabouts you live and what the weather conditions are like.

- Jen.


----------



## mui13 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks for all the advice given! Hope u have a good 2005!


----------

